# Feature wall in coarse lime plaster



## CLSPAINTPLASTER (Jun 29, 2018)

A lime plaster feature wall I did during lockdown.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

very cool, i love plaster


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

Wow....so like leftovers?? Hehe

But honestly...The amount of structured color combined with vision/layout is appreciated and envied.. I have tech questions, but later for that...

Keep it up..your better than good!


----------



## CLSPAINTPLASTER (Jun 29, 2018)

thepm4 said:


> Wow....so like leftovers?? Hehe
> 
> But honestly...The amount of structured color combined with vision/layout is appreciated and envied.. I have tech questions, but later for that...
> 
> Keep it up..your better than good!


Ask anytime! And thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJK Colorado (May 23, 2021)

That is very cool. It's been a long, long time since I did plaster work (back as a teen). Though I'm intrigued with branching out & re-learning plaster finish techniques. Up here in the Central/Southern Rockies, there's growing demand & a return to plaster, adobe, etc.

Latex interiors... only so much fun to be had.


----------

